# Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending - Fluffy pics



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hi all! Rudy, one of the new goats I got recently, is showing signs of labor now. Her udder practically doubled in size since yesterday, maybe even since this morning, as I find it hard to believe I wouldn't have noticed that this morning. No ligs, they were very very soft yesterday and soft the day before, and some white discharge.

She is also showing signs of discomfort, so I separated her and left her alone. I'll check on her periodically, since she's a FF and I want to ensure I do everything right this time. 

Why do goats pick cold fronts to have kids in! We have a week of 70-80 degree weather after Hope drops her kids on a chilly night, and now here we are on the first day of another cold front . . . maybe she's just teasing me?

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rudy showing signs of labor*

haha sounds about right LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rudy showing signs of labor*

yep... she sounds like she is getting closer... :wink:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Rudy showing signs of labor*

I took a quick shot of her udder so you can see how BIG it is!! Especially compared to just a little while ago. She's still just in very early stages so I'll let her be for a while.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rudy showing signs of labor*

hehehe - looks like you got yourself some more kids coming!! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Rudy showing signs of labor*

DEFINITELY looks like babies are coming!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Rudy showing signs of labor*

Wahoo! Babies coming your way! :stars:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Rudy showing signs of labor*

Nice udder, kids soon yea.... :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rudy showing signs of labor*

lookin good... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Rudy showing signs of labor*

Well, that was scary. My chest still feels tight.

The first baby presented with one leg back and she couldn't push him out so I opened the sack and helped her by pulling him out as she pushed. Beautiful little baby!

The second one had both legs back and I had to go in and get him out. I was so scared I wouldn't get it out in time and she was trying so hard. But out it came in the end!

Two beautiful, gorgeous little . . . boys! :angry:

But they are healthy and up on their feet and nursing and she is caring for them GREAT. She did such a wonderful job. I'm just glad I didn't mess up too much. I bounced her real well and she is just all squishy, so we're done.

Here we go:

First boy:



















Second boy:










Both:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

congratulations! Darn on the boys though! They are really pretty! wow

So you have one left if Cowbell (previously Honey) settles on the unplained breeding right?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! :stars: you did wonderful!

What cute looking boys also!! You will want to put your girl on a round of pen since you had to go in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

Adorable...wow you did it .....you have to give yourself a pat on the back and here is a :hug: 
you should be proud of yourself... :wink: 
One thing to know...If the kids are stuck ...or not coming out the right way.....there is no need to panic....take it slow ...take a deep breath...and think of how the kid is positioned...picture it in your mind... ...first reposition kid to correct position....as momma pushes...pull the kid with every contraction.....As long as the umbilical cord is still attached ...they are still getting oxygen...while inside....if the cord is broken inside ....in which... is not very common the kid will suffocate.... if not pull soon enough...

great work mom... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

Yes I will be starting her on penn asap.

And yes, there is still Cowbell! She has always thrown triplets according to her last owner so maybe I'll get lucky then.

These are such gorgeous little kids, it was such a disappointment to see they were boys, but what matters is they and momma are healthy!

Edited to add: Trying not to brag a little, but I was pleased with myself. Even with the problems, I kept very cool and got them out without freaking. Thank goodness for all my experience with critters of all kinds giving birth! It was only after wards I felt like I was gonna have a heart attack!
:ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

nice! very cute!

and good job on not freaking out, very important to keep you calm, as well as the doe..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

I ment to add "good work on being level headed. People tend to freak out at the idea but when it comes down to it, you just do what you got to do. I hardly remember assisting with Sweet Pea's quad delivery. I can picture the one head of the one kid and the legs of the other, next thing I remember is having the two on the towl rubbing them off. It goes by in a blur"


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Beautiful coloed boys too!

You need a great big hug....and a pat on he back, you did VERY WELL helping Rudy :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

Poor Rudy was way more freaked than me. I felt so bad for her! I don't think she even realized she had a second kid until it started crying and I stuck it under her nose. But after that she dived right into cleaning them.

I sure hope I can find good homes for all these little boys . . . :shocked:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

Congratulations on the babies even if they are boys. They are so cute. Please send some kidding vibes to my does, I want babies. :GAAH:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

Congratulations!!! I know the :boy: :boy: feeling! At least they got here and are healthy! Congrats!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

Great job on the quick thinking. They are adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*



> Edited to add: Trying not to brag a little, but I was pleased with myself. Even with the problems, I kept very cool and got them out without freaking. Thank goodness for all my experience with critters of all kinds giving birth! It was only after wards I felt like I was gonna have a heart attack!


 You have the right to brag...it was and is ....very well deserved.... :hug: 
"You saved precious Lives" :sun: :wink: great job.... :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

They are so cute!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

Thanks! I will post new pictures later this afternoon. They're so cute and sweet . . . I have to keep telling myself NO you can't keep them!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Rudy kidded - hard birth but good ending*

Fluffy pics!

The first kid:










The second:










Both seem to be doing great and mom too.

Someone please convince me I do NOT need another buck! :help:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What cuties!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

So cute. Wether and he won't be a buck.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

But they arent related to your other does? :greengrin: :wink: Ok sorry not helping :ROFL: 

Love the one with waddles


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oooh the LAST thing I need is another wether standing around eating his little head off!!

And actually . . . no, these guys are bred from an outside buck. So the only one they're related to is Rudy.

Not helpful!!! :angry:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

muahahahahah :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Stop laughing at me! :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

not at you - I am laughing at me making life hard for you hehehe I's so bad :wink:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

One or 2 more is not going to hurt, seriously just how much hay could he eat?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That is also not helpful!! :greengrin: 

I'll just have to wait and see how well they grow. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the way to really do it is put them all up for sale, if no one bites on the one you want to keep.........well you get to keep him


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

omg, are those waddles? :drool:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

RunAround said:


> omg, are those waddles? :drool:


I had t go back and look for the waddles. Our little dancer has waddles and I just love them. The waddles makes the decision much easier, you MUST keep them. :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Wattles! Ew!

:ROFL: 

Rudy has wattles, and the second little boy seems to have just one. I never liked wattles, though they look cute on Rudy.

:greengrin:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

If you weren't so far away I would just sneak him away. He could stay in the house with the other babies :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> the way to really do it is put them all up for sale, if no one bites on the one you want to keep.........well you get to keep him


 there ya go... :wink:


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats on the birth and your hand in the deliveries...I'm sure she appreciated the help!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable fluffy boys! Love the colors too......and the waddles just add to the cuteness.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats on the bucklings!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks!

Only the second boy has wattles . . . and its only one! It looks like he was meant to have another but it didn't get blood flow or something because it was just a shriveled little thing on his neck and I pulled it off. So he is a one-wattler!

We're teetering on whether to keep one or not. It all really depends on their temperament and how they grow I guess.


----------

